# Strangnas Cathedral, Sweden



## linkahwai (Nov 7, 2010)

Interior HDR of Strangnas Cathedral in Sodermanland, Sweden...
For high resolution: Flickr: linkahwai - http://linkahwai.blogspot.com/'s Photostream

1






2


----------



## Provo (Nov 7, 2010)

Love the treatment of these two shot's 
boy what a wide angle len's would do at this place


----------



## linkahwai (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! It's Canon 10-22mm


----------

